# Primer Bulb



## bigchuck21 (Apr 24, 2014)

When I push the primer bulb to prime the engine, it stays flat. It doesn't return to push again. It just stays flat!


----------



## bigchuck21 (Apr 24, 2014)

I forgot to tell you this is a Craftsman blower!


----------



## Treereaper (Jul 10, 2011)

You can buy a replacement, they aren't expensive.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

What is the model number from serial number tag? Should be something like ###.######

Also describe what you have done to it so far.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Could be a plugged inlet between bulb and tank, or if check is in hose and been removed possibly reversed.


----------



## bigchuck21 (Apr 24, 2014)

The Model No. is 358.798980. Somebody told me it could be the gas lines as the fella above told me to check. I do not want to tear it apart till have a few things to look for. I Thank you guys for the Info.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like just an air leak. Worth replacing the bulb as a first cure.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

An old Weedeater design in Craftsman colors. Okay.

If it had sitting for a while the filter maybe plugged from corrosion as it of diecast aluminum construction so it can be weighted. They also tend shed this corrosion and it will clog the carburetor internal filter screen. Cleaning of the main filter is useless as it will continue to cause problems; replacement of it is the best option. 

If the corrosion has made to the carburetor then a through cleaning and rebuild is in order.

But first disconnect the primer noting the line connections as to not reverse when reinstalled. Test primer to see if now working. If working reconnect and check the fuel filter and the carburetor. If you remove the fuel lines from note their positions too as if they are connected backwards the primer will not work.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Corday said:


> Sounds like just an air leak. Worth replacing the bulb as a first cure.


If it was an air leak the primer would not stay flat from the internal vacuum.


----------

